# Black Scorpion Miniatures



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

Black Scoprian Miniatures create various 32mm fantasy minis, including some pretty cool fantasy football minis. From what I looked at, the sculpts are pretty nice, done by Adam Clarke, a former sculpter for GW. There appears to be a game with a range of minis and a rulebook, all based around pirates, though I haven't looked to deep into it. 

*Examples:*​


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

these guys have some potential for having alt mini's for IG for 40k or for various characters/regiments for Fantasy. Nice Find Angelus Censura


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice. They have a lot of character. I particularly like the pirate with the rifle.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nothing outstanding or overly brilliant, but I still like those guys.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For those who don't know, Gav Thorpe has written the Cutlass! rulebook.

I do want that Mighty Duck with the Minimi though.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

been tempted to get some of their models for ages, just never got round to it, nice to have affordable characterful detailed models not cluttered in stupid details.


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

The Blood Bowl team is what attracted me


----------



## Quase (May 25, 2010)

Their pirate-figs have been made in coop with GWS Historical, to be used in their Legends of the High Seas book.

Come April, the game Cutlass by Black Scorpion (indeed written by Gav) will hit the shelves, allowing gameplay with all the races they have got (Humans, Orcs, Undead, Dwarfs and Elves)

They will use D4, D6, D8, D10, D12, D20 where the dice represent a figs' statistics

But why should I write everything down?
Black Scorpion describes the brunt of their rules on their pages

Seems to be promising indeed, and if you want to see their female Pirates, check my armies in my profile:wink:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Good find. I really like the pirate models.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Just ordered one of the Redcoat Marines sets and one of the Pirate Girls for the missus.

Couldn't resist checking them out.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

*Dwarf Pirates*

As if I didn't have enough minis (yes, yes, I know there is no such things as too many minis). I'd consider the Dwarf Captain and Pirates to add a bit of color/flavor to the WH Fantasy Dwarf army I'm building.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

My human blood bowl team is the guys shown on the first post. Nice casting and minis, the customer service was good for me too


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Just to let you guys know, Black Scorpion are moving their casting facilities and as such, orders won't be shipped until the end of June. 

BUT:

If you order before the end of May you'll bag *Two Free Minis* for the wait:


----------

